# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  What does mean "fired up"?

## cassandra

I don't understand what it means when a crested is "fired up". I can see the difference - they get redder - so I assume it's something about them getting excited, or nervous or just warm, which causes blood to rush to the skin and turns them redder.

Anything wisdom on this would be appreciated! =)

----------


## mlededee

it is just slang meaning that they are displaying their full colors--which are generally more intense colors than their non-fired up colors. for instance, a crested that looks a dull tan color during the day might fire up to a brilliant orange at night.

----------


## cassandra

Thanks mlededee! So, it's just a nocturnal thing? At night, they "fire up"? No other stimulous (excitement, stress, heat) triggers it?

*edit*
Wow...did I write that subject? I speak English good. =P

----------


## mlededee

usually it is at night that they get fired up. sometimes they change color due to stress, but that is not generally the fired up state--usually it is a darker than normal color but not brighter. some of my geckos get really fired up right after or during feeding and watering time so i think excitement and/or activity level may sometimes, but not always, have something to do with it.

----------


## cassandra

Neat...thanks for the info!  :Smile:

----------

